# Stock 96 b14 GXE rims



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

ok i have a gxe and me and a friend are having trouble with rims..
i currently have 13 inch stock steelies.. but if u goto edmunds and stuff like that they are saying i should have a 14..

come on people with GXE what was your stock rims....


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the b14 came with either 13" wheels or 14" wheels. The 13"s where a little rare though.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

so y dose my 200 sxse have 15 inch "rims"


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

zachmccool said:


> so why does my 200sx se have 15 inch "rims"


*corrected* 
I thought only the se-r has 15" rims. pics?


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

don't have eny pic's or a digatel camera. They are stock 14' cast al rims that i have raped in g 009 in 185/60r14.

ps sorry for the spelling


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

maybe for the xe the option was either 14 or 15.

However I had a set of 14" wheels that I had the tires that were on the steelies when I bought the car transfered over to the new 14"s.

When I put my 16"s on there someone wanted to buy just the wheels because they had just put new tires on their sentra but they had the 13"s.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

zachmccool said:


> don't have eny pic's or a digatel camera. They are stock 15 cast al rims that i have raped in g 009 in 185/60r15.
> 
> ps sorry for the spelling


It did not come from the factory that way. The dealer may have installed them or swapped them from anoher car. The 200sx se only ever had 14" wheels.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wes said:


> It did not come from the factory that way. The dealer may have installed them or swapped them from anoher car. The 200sx se only ever had 14" wheels.


thats why I wanted to see pics to see if they were factory wheels.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

They look factory to me, they have the nissan "hub cap" thingy.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

"my bad", they're 15" in diamater but are 14" rim's, my mind is not working right tonight.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

zachmccool said:


> "my bad", they're 15" in diamater but are 14" rim's, my mind is not working right tonight.


WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

ok how are the 13s rare...
ALSO can u please tell my idiot friend that is reading this forum that the b14 sentra came in a SE/SE-R model that had a sr20de motor in it stock please??

i am sick of agrueing with him and he is into hondas please dont flame him


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

FatBoy4 said:


> ok how are the 13s rare...
> ALSO can u please tell my idiot friend that is reading this forum that the b14 sentra came in a SE/SE-R/SPEC-V model that had a sr20de motor in it stock please??
> 
> i am sick of agrueing with him and he is into hondas please dont flame him


the se-r specV never had a sr20 in it.

The b15 se-r never had a sr20 in it.

the sr20 engine was dropped in 01.

There was never a b14 specV

The 13" wheels are rare because not many people got them. Kinda like how the E is the base model however you very rarly see them around.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

dude do u know anything about sentras?

there was a b14 se-r i never said anything about a b15
this is the B14 section


xbrandonx said:


> the se-r specV never had a sr20 in it.
> 
> The b15 se-r never had a sr20 in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

i was wrong about the b14 spec-v but there was a b14 se-r with a sr20de non turbo motor


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

FatBoy4 said:


> i was wrong about the b14 spec-v but there was a b14 se-r with a sr20de non turbo motor


correct.

the b14 200sx se-r came with the sr20de motor
the b14 sentra se(-l) also came with the sr20de motor.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Back to the question at hand. If you have 13" rims and want larger, what's the problem? Going bigger won't be near as difficult as going smaller.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

FatBoy4 said:


> ok i have a gxe and me and a friend are having trouble with rims..
> i currently have 13 inch stock steelies.. but if u goto edmunds and stuff like that they are saying i should have a 14..
> 
> come on people with GXE what was your stock rims....


my 97 gxe came with 13 inch steelies, and all the other gxes on the lot had 13inch steelies.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nova73guy said:


> Back to the question at hand. If you have 13" rims and want larger, what's the problem? Going bigger won't be near as difficult as going smaller.


people go larger all the time, there is no big deal bout it. It will effect stuff like your speedo calibration, so you might be off a bit, but if you do the upsizing properly, it will be good.



FatBoy4 said:


> dude do u know anything about sentras?
> 
> there was a b14 se-r i never said anything about a b15
> this is the B14 section


dude, everything brandon said was correct. re read what he wrote. But when you said: .


FatBoy4 said:


> ok how are the 13s rare...
> ALSO can u please tell my idiot friend that is reading this forum that the b14 sentra came in a *SE/SE-R/SPEC-V* model that had a sr20de motor in it stock please??


He just corrected you.



xbrandonx said:


> the sr20 engine was dropped in 01.
> .


correction, '02 as there are 2002 g20's with the sr20de.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> people go larger all the time, there is no big deal bout it. It will effect stuff like your speedo calibration, so you might be off a bit, but if you do the upsizing properly, it will be good.
> 
> 
> dude, everything brandon said was correct. re read what he wrote. But when you ask if there are b14 ser/sr20/spec V, that included the b15 spec v.
> ...


There is no b14 specV.

Sorry, I really don't pay any attn to the infinity line at all, so I didn't know, NISSAN stopped putting the sr20de motor into their cars in 01.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> There is no b14 specV.


im not an idiot, i knew that, I was simply stating that is what Fastboy4 said.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> im not an idiot, i knew that, I was simply stating that is what Fastboy4 said.


I know, but it wasn't clear and I wanted to make it clear for anyone who was confused by this thread.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I know, but it wasn't clear and I wanted to make it clear for anyone who was confused by this thread.


ahh the joys of editting threads. I editted to clear it up.


moral of story, you can upsize your rims, people run up to 18" and if you dont have an se-r, then you dont have anything biggerr than 14" stock.


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

hmmm then y do i have a full set of GM steelies on my car, when i took them in to be replaced they couldnt find matching rims and they determined that they were not nissan rims and i had 2 wait half a freakin month till the right steelies came in


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

surferboi_hco said:


> hmmm then y do i have a full set of GM steelies on my car, when i took them in to be replaced they couldnt find matching rims and they determined that they were not nissan rims and i had 2 wait half a freakin month till the right steelies came in


First you should quote who you are talkin to, second, you prolly have GM steelies on your car from the previous owner as he/she thought it would be cool to run steelies.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Really this thread was just to prove to my friend that my car came STOCK with 13 inch steelies.


----------



## DMAGIC (May 10, 2005)

*STOCK WHEELS 96 GXE*

I HAVE 13 INCH STOCK ON MY 96 GXE. 13 AND 14 WHERE AN OPTION. I ORDERED 15 INCH, UPS SCREWED UP ORDER BEEN WAITING 3 WEEKS NOW.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

I had 13" stock steelies on my 98 XE. I see many XE and GXE B14s with 13" OEM steelies.


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> the b14 came with either 13" wheels or 14" wheels. The 13"s where a little rare though.


i have a 97 sentra gxe with p175/70r13 tires and bent the front wheel i found a new one in a junk yard rather easily but there actually off of a b13


----------



## pester (Dec 14, 2004)

FatBoy4 said:


> ok how are the 13s rare...
> ALSO can u please tell my idiot friend that is reading this forum that the b14 sentra came in a SE/SE-R model that had a sr20de motor in it stock please??
> 
> i am sick of agrueing with him and he is into hondas please dont flame him


i have a 95 sentra xe and have stock 13" wheels 

i havent changed the wheels yet so they r stock for sure


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

weird, I've seen more with 14's then 13's. I guess people just don't fess up to having 13"s..


----------



## 5aprilc (Oct 15, 2005)

I have 13's on my 96 GXE. Just bought 16" aftermarket rims though.


----------

